# Need advice on complicated situation from someone on the job or retired



## Kml22588 (Apr 23, 2016)

To whom it may concern,
I need advice or a mentor of some sort. My uncle is retired and his health is not well so I feel bad asking him for advice. I don't have any police officer friends I can reach out to as we have lost touch. I would like to get back on the job (did the part time gig, academy a few years ago) but, I am so confused now I feel as though I have hit a road block. I wish I had someone to talk to other than my doctor (who gave me some good advice) because I don't feel like someone who has not worked in law enforcement can really understand. If anyone would like to reach out to me by a private message I would really appreciate it. I don't feel comfortable explaining my story publicly.


----------

